# PIKO/LGB sound possible??????



## Darren (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey all, I'm new to the hobby and have an existing LGB locomotive and coal tender that came with sound. I have now been given a PIKO locomotive that has six wires inside, and an additional LGB coal tender that has sound. Is there any way possible to get the PIKO locoomotive wired to the LGB car to make them work as a functional set? I know the tender car is a five prong plug, and the PIKO loco has six wires tucked inside of it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Darren.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing as the Piko steam loks are tank locos, maybe best to just remove the soundboard from the LGB tender and use it in the Piko loco? Piko have sound systems for their locos also, but not sure if anyone is selling them in the US. You may want to try Train Li or TEE USA for starters.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You just need to supply the LGB sound tender with track power to the 2 outer pins and rewire the other 3 according to a diagram I posted on this forum, plus change the light to a 24 volt version. 
Search power and sound for the 69232.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan I'd like to see your diagram also but can't seem to find it using the search feature. Could you cut and paste it to this discussion?
Thanks
Don


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Darren,
I'm not sure about the 3 other wires, but as mentioned, if you just get power to the 2 wires on one side of the plug (in the tender) , the tender sound system will function nicely. I started out taking two of my locos apart to run a pair of wires back to the tender. The I got smart and just installed track power pickups in the tender. Now my tender works great all by itself and can be pulled by anything without the need for a matching plug or wire.

















This is a crude but effective set up for picking up track power. I had to replace the plastic wheels with metel wheels I stole from another car. If any of this is not clear let me know.
Don
PS: I suspect the other 3 wires are for light control???


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

2 links for the tender wiring 69232 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232wiring.JPG 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232conversion.doc


----------

